#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  22 февраля, 19.00 - Тибетский новый год в центре Менла (Знаменка, 15)

## babochka

*Лосар Таши Делек - тибетский новый год в центре “Менла”.*
Мы приглашаем вас на празднование тибетского нового года в центре “Менла”. Стилизованная обстановка, варка тибетского чая, угощение и звуки музыки позволят погрузиться в атмосферу Тибета.
Лосар - “новый год” по тибетски, один из самых ярко отмечаемых праздников на Тибете. Мы постараемся воссоздать этот праздник в центре Москвы, рядом с Красной площадью, яркими мазками заполнив наше пространство.
*
В программе:*
*- выступление группы “Намасте” - искусство поющих тибетских чаш*
Звуки поющих чаш воссоздают первоначальную гармоничную частоту колебаний, настраивая в звуковом резонансе все окружающее пространство и прежде всего самого человека. Звук принимается всем телом, всеми органами чувств, всем существом. Происходит одновременно и наполнение звуком и погружение в звук. Таким образом, создаётся ощущение растворения границ тела и его невесомости. Поток обертонов, образующих звуковые спирали наполняют нас и все окружающее пространство гармонией, тело здоровьем, а душу медитативным покоем.

*- Соло на кельтской арфе* 
Кельтская арфа легкость и чистота акустического звучания и вместе с тем завораживающая магия, переносят слушателя сквозь века подальше от суеты современных городов и массовой культуры. Кельтская арфа даёт ощутить мир, который жив теперь лишь в сказках и звуках музыки. А уникальный по красоте серебристый вокал оживляет в памяти волшебные сказания и легенды о жителях холмов.

*- Тензин Вангден - тибетский лама и врач тибетской медицины*  исполнит очищающий ритуал по случаю Лосара - тибетского нового года.

После концерта будет возможность принять участие в воркшопах мастеров в залах центра:
*
-Игра Лила Чакра*
Игра  глубинного осознания собственной жизни, помогающая добиваться целей и выявляющая препятствия. 
Каждая игра – это разговор с чем-то запредельным, с Высшим, соприкосновение с величайшей тайной…
В основе игры «Лила чакра»: 
1. Древняя индийская игра самоосознания «Лила». 
2.  «Трансформационная игра», для изменения  себя и своей судьбы. 
3. Книга Перемен И-Цзин. 
4. План чакр. 

В процессе игры происходит активное осознание 64 возможных (согласно книге Перемен И-Цзин) жизненных ситуаций. Игра содержит 64 поля, соответствующих древним гексаграммам из Книги Перемен и календаря Майя. Вам предлагается выбрать или сформулировать позицию для осознания по каждому игровому полю. Предлагаемые для выбора позиции противоположны и отражают крайние точки зрения. Например, поле «Эгоизм». Одна позиция гласит, что эгоизм это плохо, это сосредоточение любви на себе. А другая говорит, что «эгоизм» это вершина духовного роста человека, когда он осознал, что изменения во внешнем мире происходят через изменения его собственного внутреннего мира. Таким образом, в процессе игры происходит активное осознание противоположных   позиций по всем основным каноническим жизненным ситуациям. Игра моделирует жизнь и закручивает Вас по определённым кругам. Выход из таких кругов, как правило, связан с разрушением сложившегося жесткого мнения или стереотипа.

*- Гадание по книге перемен*
И цзин, или по-другому, книга перемен является наиболее ранним из известных истории китайских философских текстов. Этот трактат был принят конфуцианской традицией в V веке до н. э. как один из канонов конфуцианского Пятикнижия.
Книга перемен состоит из 64 символов — гексаграмм, каждый из которых выражает ту или иную жизненную ситуацию во времени с точки зрения её постепенного развития. Символы состоят из шести черт каждый; черты обозначают последовательные ступени развития данной ситуации. Черты читаются снизу вверх; их последовательность  описывает развитие ситуации.
Эта система — плод накопленного опыта наблюдения мира, мира реального, красочного, который служит основным советником и источником мудрости всему человечеству на протяжении тысячелетий.

*Начало в 19.00, окончание ориентировочно в 22.00.
Вход: 400 руб.
Наш адрес: м. Арбатская, м. Боровицкая, м. Библиотека им. Ленина, ул. Знаменка, 15, вход со двора, через шлагбаум налево обогнуть здание или через арку “Ресторан на Знаменке” обогнуть здание с правой стороны. Рядом с дверью светящаяся вывеска “ центр Менла”. www.menla.ru
*

----------


## babochka

Пожалуйста если собираетесь посетить событие, позвоните по телефонам центра и зарегистрируйтесь, пусть вас внесут в список, так как при большом количестве людей будут ограничения на входе.

----------

